# Dynoflyer's Haunted Homestead Video Walkthru 2012



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Set up Friday and took it all down Sunday morning before Hurricane Sandy arrived. We put out a few things on Halloween night, like the pumpkin sentinels but it was an abbreviated display this year. Still, we had a little over 100 TOTs, not bad for a school night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, the opening few seconds had me wondering if I'd clicked on the wrong thing

My favorite parts of this display are the pumpkin sentinals and the smoking gargoyle above the door.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really enjoyed all the things you had displayed. Love the sound track, it made me feel shivery and set a spooky tone!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job. Great lighting and I like the "Vacancy" tombstone.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great Haunt. You have a lot of anitmated props. I like the scarecrows on the porch, your tombstones, and the full moon you had ordered for that night.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very nice display, love the pumpkin sentinals!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is fantastic! I am sorry Sandy ruined the display being out completely on Halloween night, but I am really glad you videoed this a few nights before. Your haunt reads like my "To Do" list for 2013. I want to make a couple of Pumpkin Semtinals next year and I love your fire breathing Dragon? Gargolye? I love your groundbreakers as well and where did you get the soundtrack??? That is amazing and I love the whispering voices. That is exactly what I want to have next year. I am all about lights, sounds, and fog for 2013...Your display is my inspiration! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding DF..........................


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I loved it. I especially loved the way you used the white cloth with holes. That was a very creepy "membrane" effect from a distance. Everything looked fantastic!


----------

